# Saving Grace - Contradictory info



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

TiVo guid data was showing an episode tonight (5/31) but it is no longer in there. It has been replaced by an NBA game. However, Zap2It still shows Saving Grace. NBA.com doesnt indicate any games tonight...

Wonder which is correct?


----------



## msdonnelly (Apr 3, 2004)

The Futon Critic also shows an episode of Saving Grace tonight (Ep 405, if I reacall). I've set up a manual recording because there certainly isn't going to be a game 7 of the western division finals in the NBA which is listed in the TiVo guide info. Really poor job with guide info since LA won the series a couple of days ago. Chalk it up to the holiday weekend.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

msdonnelly said:


> The Futon Critic also shows an episode of Saving Grace tonight (Ep 405, if I reacall). I've set up a manual recording because there certainly isn't going to be a game 7 of the western division finals in the NBA which is listed in the TiVo guide info. Really poor job with guide info since LA won the series a couple of days ago. Chalk it up to the holiday weekend.


Yes.. I also have a manual recording set up. Its especially bad since Zap2It has it correct, while TiVo doesnt... and both use the same data.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

My Recording History says it is no longer in the guide data, which suggests that it was pulled at one time, the guide data updated accordingly, the recording was then taken off the ToDo list, but then it got put back, and the ToDo list didn't update. I think this would only affect those SPs that are First Run Only. I just did a manual override.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Wow, glad I noticed this thread. I was lucky enough that I already had a tuner on TNT so I was able to grab the already in-progress midnight re-airing.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

I guess it was bouncing around all day. My Premiere did not record anything. My Series 3 recorded a show at the normally scheduled time (7pm Pacific Time--TNTHD does not have a separate Pacific feed). However, it looks like the show that was recorded was an episode of Bones.

Looks like it's the Internet this week.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> Wow, glad I noticed this thread. I was lucky enough that I already had a tuner on TNT so I was able to grab the already in-progress midnight re-airing.


In retrospect I think I'd have been happier if I'd missed the episode and not even realized it 
It was just a clip show.


----------



## woodp (Jul 2, 2008)

Similar problem here - What I'm observing is that the EPG is offset by three hours from what is being broadcast. For example, the EPG suggests Law & Order should be on now (1PM PDT) while what's being broadcast is a 10AM PDT showing of Las Vegas.

I'm not sure if the problem is at TiVo, Zap2It, or Comcast. Anyone else?


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

aforkosh said:


> I guess it was bouncing around all day. My Premiere did not record anything. My Series 3 recorded a show at the normally scheduled time (7pm Pacific Time--TNTHD does not have a separate Pacific feed). However, it looks like the show that was recorded was an episode of Bones.
> 
> Looks like it's the Internet this week.


from http://www.tnt.tv/contactus/broadcastfeed/



> Broadcast Feed
> 
> Do you have a split broadcast feed?
> 
> Yes. TNT has separate feeds to the East and West Coasts. All Eastern and Pacific air times are the same, with the exception of live sports specials.


My guess is that Comcast in the Bay Area shifted to the west coast feed. I've submitted a lineup change request to TiVo.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

In the Seattle area Comcast switched TNTHD and TBSHD to the west coast feed a couple of days ago. I got a mail message on my TIVO letting me know of the lineup change just before it happened so everything is good here.


----------



## jthelw (Mar 25, 2006)

Recently our Comcast TNT station converted into TNTP (for Pacific). Tivo informed us of the change, but since we were accustomed to recording at 7:00 PM Pacific time, our Season Pass was worthless. Lucky I have a highly observant spouse!


----------

